# Great miter saw stand, if you can't have yours set up all the time.



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Good review!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the exact model we used…but when my father in law came to help with our new shed he brought this…and the words out of his mouth: "This is just about the best thing I have ever bought." Or something to that effect…and he builds homes…nice homes…so he has A LOT of tools…

I am not sure which miter saw he had…makita??? but I know it wasnt ryobi--just to confirm this stand works for all types…

It was easy to make adjustments and move out roller supports…


----------



## FormerFramer (Jul 27, 2009)

When my old miter saw crapped out on me, I went to HD and bought a new one, and got this stand at the same time. My saw is a DeWalt 12", and it works great!! Best $100 I've spent on tools in a long time.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the miter saw stand it overall for the cost it's a good deal. If I were a contractor using it daily and having to move it around I would look for something a little lighter. It's a little awkward to carry, the crossbar in the middle is to short for me to get a comfortable grip and if you grab either of the rails the bar in the middle is in the way to carry it at the balance point.

I bought a couple of extra sets of clamps and it make it easy to attach other equipment to the stand. I uses one set of clamps to make a work surface with a couple of pieces of plywood and masonite to a small work surface and a router table. Its nice that it fits next to the miter saw.

BTW I have DW717 (10 SCMS) on it most of the time. Beats working on the ground or having the saw on a folding table.


----------

